# Five Ten Trailcross



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

Anyone try the new Five Ten Trailcross shoes yet? Any thoughts, especially on the Stealth Phantom soles? I'm curious how they compare to the Freerider Pro's S1 soles. They look nice, but seem very summer focused. Lots of venting, and apparently have waterproof insoles and drain points to prevent the infamous Five Ten sole waterlogging. A Gore-Tex option would be nice for the non-desert people!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've not, but it seems like they've got a place where I ride, where our feet get VERY wet on many rides. and some, in fact, have river crossings where the current best practice is to take off our shoes and cross in socks (because socks grip the slickrock really well, actually). we typically avoid these trails most of the wintertime because getting thigh deep in a mountain river in the wintertime isn't most people's idea of a good time.

I'd be curious about how the sole stiffness of these compares to others in their lineup.


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

These are the shoes I’m looking at. I’m coming from 20 years on spd’s and am looking for something that grips and drains well. Kinda like mtb jungle boots


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Really curious how gore tex would be of benefit in a shoe?

As soon as the water comes over the top of the shoe (or it rains, or there is spray off your front tire) your feet are wet, period. And gore typically takes much longer to dry out.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mikesee said:


> Really curious how gore tex would be of benefit in a shoe?
> 
> As soon as the water comes over the top of the shoe (or it rains, or there is spray off your front tire) your feet are wet, period. And gore typically takes much longer to dry out.


The only time I might want GTX is in the cold season, but honestly, I'm finding waterproof socks to be a better choice for most cases. The most I'm really dealing with is the odd splash and I'm avoiding the trails with deep water crossings in the cold months.

In a summer shoe, what I want most is for it to drain the water out quickly. Squishy soaked shoes cause more problems in the long run. When it's hot and humid and your feet just steam in the soaked shoes, it creates some pretty unpleasant conditions for blisters and fungus and whatnot. But I don't want to sacrifice the support of a stiffer sole. Flexy soles hurt when riding chunky terrain.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I have a pair, but they're a little too big, so I haven't ridden with them yet. Hoping to get the size sorted out so I can start using them.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm curious about the stiffness of the sole as well. Early reviews range from more flexible than the Freeriders to less flexible...


----------



## beefmagic (Sep 17, 2005)

Just picked up a pair of mid pro's and the sizing is a little big. Heeding advice, I got a half size smaller and they fit well. They're narrower in the toe box than the 510's I've owned (freerider pro and elements) and fit a little tight. I wish they would have made them wider. There toe has some reinforcement so that's good. 

The stealth rubber is pretty soft and as sticky or a little stickier than the freerider pros. It's what you'd expect from 510. No complaints there. Time will tell with long term durability, but they look to be made well and they're surprisingly lighter than I expected. 

The toe box/ball of the foot area is pretty flexible but the middle of the shoe and heel is fairly stiff. It's a little odd but feels fine off the bike. This is no doubt to aid with walking/hiking/being off the bike. I do wish the front was not as flexible though. The sole is a little thicker so I had to adjust my seatpost a little higher. 

Temperature-wise, the heal/ankle part feels pretty firm and warm (especially with the neoprene sock/sleeve) but the toe area feels lighter/airier and open for water drainage. I live in the PNW and wouldn't wear these without waterproof socks considering the drainage feature. 

I think the name Trail cross name sums up the shoe pretty well. It feels like a cross between a biking shoe and a hiking/working shoe. I can see this shoe working well for winter trail building days or just general foul weather in the pnw. For the summer, I'd rather grab the freerider pros. They're lighter and the toe box is a little stiffer.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

If anyone is interested in a pair of new 11.5 black mid-tops let me know.


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

Did my first ride today with them. Terrific grip. Much better than the sole running shoes I’ve been stuck using. Size 7.5 was actually a 7.5! Much better fit than the impact pro’s I ordered and returned. Toe box was too narrow, put my feet to sleep in the house. These fit great. 

If they don’t have durability problems, I’ll buy another pair and maybe the gtx for winter.


----------



## polarflux (Jul 21, 2007)

beefmagic said:


> Just picked up a pair of mid pro's and the sizing is a little big. Heeding advice, I got a half size smaller and they fit well. They're narrower in the toe box than the 510's I've owned (freerider pro and elements) and fit a little tight. I wish they would have made them wider. There toe has some reinforcement so that's good.
> 
> The stealth rubber is pretty soft and as sticky or a little stickier than the freerider pros. It's what you'd expect from 510. No complaints there. Time will tell with long term durability, but they look to be made well and they're surprisingly lighter than I expected.
> 
> ...


How are those shoes working out? How fast did they wear out?


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

I think my Freerider Pros died right around start of pandemic and i picked up the Trailcross LTs. Use them about twice a week, but last few months i picked up another pair, the ones with cuff but not the mids, so been alternating recently. Holding up so far.


----------



## boubla (May 12, 2012)

i had the LT for a year and the sole finally gave up. the main issue i had with these shoes is that there is little foot protection. i hit my toe painfully quite a few time. in exchange they do breath well, walk well.

i did not buy them again because id rather have a stiffer shoe that also has more protection (atm ive the five ten pro, no ankle protection but stiff sole and toe box is farore protective), but for light trail riding they're pretty great.


----------



## polarflux (Jul 21, 2007)

Skipped over the Trailcross and went for the Freerider Pro. More than happy with that shoe so far. Bought and tried a pair of Ride Concepts Tallack shoe and found the sole was far too think and could not feel anything under foot, but that is a different story.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

I've been riding the Trailcross mids for about 2 years & they've been good. 
Definitely dry faster than Freeriders & they're nice & cool for summer. Getting a bit cold for water riding though. The sole is starting to get a bit cut up now, which is better than average I've had from 5:10's. 
I just bought the GTX version after getting cold, wet feet from snowy night rides & they're brilliant. The velcro cuff is better than the mids, which is a bit loose & lets stones in.


----------

